# WNBA questions.



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Is the level of play better then a mens minor league professional league such as the IBL?

Is the WNBA even making money? how can they afford to play in such big arenas?

Is the WNBA much better then the Women's Euroleague(is there even such thing?)

How much does it cost to buy a WNBA team?


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

1. In my opinion no. No to be offensive but i doubt that the Level of play in the WNBA is as good as high level mens high school basketball. 

2. The league is funded by the NBA so i doubt they make money. The NBA/ owners group some how afford a lease on the arena. 

3. There is a euroleague. Don't know hows better. Prolly the WNBA

4. Kobe makes more than the cap for every team but together. Prolly like 10 to 20 million per team?


----------

